# For those who wear a bra



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Do you guys take it off every time you take a shower? Seems like a hassle, I just might not wash mine as often.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johnfin said:


> Do you guys take it off every time you take a shower? Seems like a hassle, I just might not wash mine as often.


no worries with my clear bra


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

_*IF*_ I was going to have one a clear bra would be my only choice. Vinyl ones get grit under them and can damage the finish and show paint fading on the rest of the car. I look at it like having a chair and covering it all the time "to keep it looking nice" It doesn't look nice with it on though.


----------

